# I'm over-weight how much does it affect my recruitment



## satwickwiki (25 Apr 2013)

My weight is around 192 pounds ( BMI-26) . It should be 24 and less than 180 pounds. ( height slightly lower than 6.0 Inch.)  I do need to lose weight but I am not sure if I'll be able to reach the mark before my MEDICAL exam.   
I know I can lose weight before my physical test . So my question is would it go against me if I am over weight during my Medical exam. 

I can understand my vision, color vision test, hearing and other play a part too . But weight is something I can fix . Can i tell the recuriter that I can lose weight in time if that even is possible . 
or should I reschedule it ?

Your comments and answers are highly appreciated 

Regards, 

Realistic and Hopeful Candidate


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Apr 2013)

satwickwiki said:
			
		

> My weight is around 192 pounds ( BMI-26) . It should be 24 and less than 180 pounds. ( height slightly lower than 6.0 Inch.)  I do need to lose weight but I am not sure if I'll be able to reach the mark before my MEDICAL exam.
> I know I can lose weight before my physical test . So my question is would it go against me if I am over weight during my Medical exam.
> 
> I can understand my vision, color vision test, hearing and other play a part too . But weight is something I can fix . Can i tell the recuriter that I can lose weight in time if that even is possible .
> ...



Lots of people who "knew" they could loose weight before basic training couldn't. Same as all the people who failed the fitness test who "knew" they could do 19 push ups if they had to.  real life doesn't work like that.
 If loosing weight is that easy for you then you should have started the minuted you decided you wanted to be a soldier, not approaching your medical.

"Good news" is the Canadian Forces will pay you to work out and get in shape if you can't pass the fitness test.  Your weight & BMI won't be an issue for your medical.


----------



## ambernewton04 (25 Apr 2013)

satwickwiki said:
			
		

> My weight is around 192 pounds ( BMI-26) . It should be 24 and less than 180 pounds. ( height slightly lower than 6.0 Inch.)  I do need to lose weight but I am not sure if I'll be able to reach the mark before my MEDICAL exam.
> I know I can lose weight before my physical test . So my question is would it go against me if I am over weight during my Medical exam.
> 
> I can understand my vision, color vision test, hearing and other play a part too . But weight is something I can fix . Can i tell the recuriter that I can lose weight in time if that even is possible .
> ...





IMO, your weight doesn't always necessarily reflect the level of shape you're in. I am 5'2 and weigh 180 pounds. I gained 80 pounds when I was pregnant with my daughter and have lost only half of that so far. With that being said, I can run a level 9 on the beep test, I can do 5km in 26 minutes, I can do 16 pushups and have no issues with sit ups. I am in better shape than most people I know who are skinnier than me, like my husband lol. I play basketball, rugby, baseball and weight lift 4-5 days a week, plus run 5km 4-5 days a week too. I know my weight will come off in time, so I'm not worried about it if/when I go to BMQ.

Worry about bettering your cardiovascular and muscular endurance, especially when it comes to running and pushups. Your weight will come off in time too.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Apr 2013)

MP_HOPEFUL said:
			
		

> I am 5'2 and weigh 180 pounds.





> I can run a level 9 on the beep test, I can do 5km in 26 minutes, I can do 16 pushups


That's really good, nice job.


----------



## SentryMAn (25 Apr 2013)

You are the same height as myself and only "out weigh" me by 4lbs. 

Work on your fitness, your weight is not the concern overall.

I know lots of guys that are built like squares and on the "bmi index" are overweight, but they are FAR from it.

I also know people that are right bang on their BMI for height and couldn't run the length of a gym without oxygen.


----------



## Goodeman (25 Apr 2013)

I weighed in at 260 when I did my medical and i was cleared for duty. Hit the gym and run. It works wonders.


----------



## Messorius (25 Apr 2013)

Goodeman said:
			
		

> I weighed in at 260 when I did my medical and i was cleared for duty. Hit the gym and run. It works wonders.



+1

I'm 5'5" and 185. My weight hasn't changed but I've lost a looot of inches.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (25 Apr 2013)

I would love to say that I was in peak physical condition when I completed my medical, but that is far from the truth.

At the time, I weighed 175lbs and measure in at a formidable 5'2.5". I was cleared. However, since then I've made a very conscious choice to do what needed to be done to get my weight under control, because I knew that training would be that much easier on my body the less I weighed.  So I now have lost 35-40lbs (varies here and there) and am much happier with myself. 

I hope you _do_ reach your goals by your physical, as it will then be that much easier to complete and you'll feel that much better on the way there.


----------



## satwickwiki (26 Apr 2013)

Thank you for the comments everyone .  

So I believe being overweight is not an issue during the medical exam as long as you lose it before your physical importantly perform as per standards during the physical test . 
QUICK question – How long would it take after my medical and interview to be called for the Physical Fitness Test ? offcourse considering I clear all the prerequisite. After that I suppose I would or would not be in merit list. 

Thanks,


----------



## medicineman (26 Apr 2013)

If you showed up with a BMI of 36 instead of 26 and on the physical I noted "gross abdominal obesity", hypertesnion, and some other odds and sods, well you'd likely get a "Thanks for trying, come back later" letter.

Like everyone else said, work out and eat right.  

MM


----------



## satwickwiki (26 Apr 2013)

ObedientiaZelum I agree I should have worked right away when I applied , my application took some time and I slacked off totally my fault ..but I am trying to get back to the fit wagon and belive would need atleast a month to be fit ..not sure if I would be under standard ( but I got hope) 

MP_HOPEFUL keep up the good work , good info for motivation . and SentryMAn I need to lose the muscle mass .. would rather be lean now than be bulky . hopefully no protein diet and regular workout should help.   

Goodeman I need to start getting trained for my beep test . I shall conquer. 

Messorius you can do this and BeyondTheNow thanks for words of advice n wisdom , I just hope I reach my goals and not slack off , crossing fingers and should work harder.  I am aiming to actually lose max 20 pounds body fat while keep the muscle memory in place. 

 Thanks again everyone  . Need to pump up the level


----------



## satwickwiki (26 Apr 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> If you showed up with a BMI of 36 instead of 26 and on the physical I noted "gross abdominal obesity", hypertesnion, and some other odds and sods, well you'd likely get a "Thanks for trying, come back later" letter.
> 
> Like everyone else said, work out and eat right.
> 
> MM



haha Medicineman I wouldnt even dare writting on this forum if my BMI was 36.  Would have saved myself the tension of going through the recruitment process  let alone the hypertension that comes with the 36 BMI


----------



## medicineman (26 Apr 2013)

satwickwiki said:
			
		

> haha Medicineman I wouldnt even dare writting on this forum if my BMI was 36.  Would have saved myself the tension of going through the recruitment process  let alone the hypertension that comes with the 36 BMI



You'd be surprised who do.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2013)

satwickwiki said:
			
		

> So I believe being overweight is not an issue during the medical exam as long as you lose it before your physical importantly perform as per standards during the physical test .
> QUICK question – How long would it take after my medical and interview to be called for the Physical Fitness Test ? offcourse considering I clear all the prerequisite. After that I suppose I would or would not be in merit list.



Are you applying for Reg F or Res F?  For the Reg F, there is no PT test until you are already in basic training (and yes, there's several comments about that being stupid).  For the Res F, you do a PT test before being enrolled.  Either way, there's too many variables to give any kind of timeline.


----------



## satwickwiki (26 Apr 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Are you applying for Reg F or Res F?  For the Reg F, there is no PT test until you are already in basic training (and yes, there's several comments about that being stupid).  For the Res F, you do a PT test before being enrolled.  Either way, there's too many variables to give any kind of timeline.



Hmm today I learned ( which i should have known !) I am applying for Regular Forces  ( no reserve) . I did the right thing in inquiring about my dilemmas. 
 PMedMoe what are the few variables that I should know beside the availability of the job and merit list  ?


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2013)

Lots.  See here.   

FWIW, I don't think 192 lbs at just under 6 ft (at least, I hope that's what you meant by "6.0 inch") is overweight.  It also depends on where you are carrying the weight.


----------



## satwickwiki (29 Apr 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Lots.  See here.
> 
> FWIW, I don't think 192 lbs at just under 6 ft (at least, I hope that's what you meant by "6.0 inch") is overweight.  It also depends on where you are carrying the weight.



It is actually according to BMI index it is 26  and I should be 24 ( 180) . and My apologizes I meant Feet haha not inches


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2013)

The BMI scale is not the be all, end all.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Apr 2013)

satwickwiki said:
			
		

> It is actually according to BMI index it is 26  and I should be 24 ( 180) . and My apologizes I meant Feet haha not inches



I'm willing to bet many of the CF members here are obese according to the stupid BMI.  Mine says I'm obese for my height and weight even though I'm creeping up on 15% body fat. Stop looking at BMI. If you're that concerned then get a body fat caliper and stress over that.

http://www.linear-software.com/online.html


----------



## medicineman (29 Apr 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The BMI scale is not the be all, end all.



Body compositition matters as much...like I said, if you're an FB (read - fat bastard) on the comments section vice "fit/lean" looking, it matters.  Don't stress it.

Again.

 ;D
MM


----------



## Messorius (29 Apr 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I'm willing to bet many of the CF members here are obese according to the stupid BMI.  Mine says I'm obese for my height and weight even though I'm creeping up on 15% body fat. Stop looking at BMI. If you're that concerned then get a body fat caliper and stress over that.
> 
> http://www.linear-software.com/online.html



If I matched my BMI I would look like a bony twig.  It's a horrible judge considering how widely body types can vary.

ETA I wonder if that measurement scale would switch to the left for left-handed people.


----------



## satwickwiki (3 May 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I'm willing to bet many of the CF members here are obese according to the stupid BMI.  Mine says I'm obese for my height and weight even though I'm creeping up on 15% body fat. Stop looking at BMI. If you're that concerned then get a body fat caliper and stress over that.
> 
> http://www.linear-software.com/online.html


oh wow thats a great tool I should get all the readings done properly. Time to stress over the interview more now haha


----------



## Weezer23 (3 May 2013)

if you can't or barely see own privates, problem here...and yes, worry for medical.

If not, don't worry, don't sweat the small stuff, and keep going with training. Do lots of runs if you aren't good at cardio.


----------



## DexOlesa (4 May 2013)

When I enrolled I was 240lbs (I'm 5'9") I even got a (barely) passed on my aircrew medical because "You are too heavy to technically pass but you'll lose that at basic" So I wouldn't worry TOO much about it. Though I would stress being in as good shape as possible BEFORE you get to basic. I was able to pass the PT test but BMOQ would have been a LOT easier on me if I wasn't a "fat-****" as someone already said. Also I did drop 40 lbs during my first 3 or so months in.


----------



## Tralax (24 May 2013)

Last July, I weighed 269 lbs (height is 6').  36.5 BMI.  Since then I have joined Weight Watchers, started exercising in August 2012.  

Today I am 170 lbs.  23 BMI.  I can run 5 km in around 27 minutes.  I run 10 km in under an hour.  I use weights 2-3 times a week.  

All it takes to facilitate change is making a conscious decision to make yourself better.  Hold yourself accountable.  Reward your successes and learn from your defeats.


----------



## ScarletSpider (7 May 2014)

Forget the BMI scale. As a 5'5' female with a weight of 143 pounds and I'm considered overweight. But I don't have an ounce of fat on me. It is a general scale that doesn't take into consideration that muscle weighs more than fat. Also that scale has been debunked by health specialist as of this year.


----------



## CombatDoc (7 May 2014)

Then don't worry about it. You've answered your own question.


----------

